# Eclipse, Plugins, Properties, und wo zum Geier steckt das?



## Giftstachel (20. Jun 2008)

Hallo liebe liebenden,

ich bin mal wieder so richtig am abcodieren 
seit vorgestern versuche ich herauszubekommen, wo, also in welchem plugin sich bei eclipse 3.3.2 das sogenannte ViewPart befindet.
also jenes:


```
import org.eclipse.ui.part.ViewPart;
```
google, abacho, und konsorten hab ich schon zum glühen gebracht, nichts gefunden, aber vielleicht nach dem falschen gesucht?

die andere sache ist, das es mich ehrlich gesagt wundert, warum ich das manuell einbinden muss, bzw, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, die plugins automatisch von eclipse nach dem benötigten suchen zu lassen.

danke für eure hilfe, und ein erholsames wochenende.
giftie


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2008)

Na in org.eclipse.ui  ???:L 
Gibt übrigens auch das 'automated dependency management'.

*verschieb nach Plattformprogrammierung*


----------



## Giftstachel (20. Jun 2008)

jaa, davon hab ich allerdings ca 40 verschiedene von  org.eclipse.ui.examples über org.eclipse.ui.intro.universal, von  org.eclipse.ui.contribution über  org.eclipse.ui.workbench usw...

und welcher ist es nun genau?^^

automated dependency management? öhm.. du meinst sowas wie tycho?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2008)

org.eclipse.ui   :roll: 
Automated Dependency Management:
http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoc...smfbd_concepts_automanagemanifestdepends.html


----------



## Giftstachel (20. Jun 2008)

jaaa, nein, argh... ich meinte, ich hab die plugins.. nur welches muss ich nun in den properties, wenn ich es manuell mache, als externe blibliothek angeben? sorry, ich glaub, ich sprech heut wieder chinesisch^^
den ibm-dingens werd ich auch mal ausprobieren. mal gucken, ob ich damit zurecht komme


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2008)

Das ist kein IBM Dingens, das bietet dir der normale Eclipse PlugIn Manifest Editor an.



> jaaa, nein, argh... ich meinte, ich hab die plugins.. nur welches muss ich nun in den properties, wenn ich es manuell mache, als externe blibliothek angeben?


Na *org.eclipse.ui* WTF?  :autsch:


----------



## Giftstachel (20. Jun 2008)

die gibt es so in dieser form bedauerlicherweise nicht, aber egal. ich bin einfach alle ui's ein, und gut ists :/

tja, mit dem manifesteditor hab ich mich bisher noch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt, von daher entschuldige bitte meine unwissenheit.

danke dir für die hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2008)

Giftstachel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tja, mit dem manifesteditor hab ich mich bisher noch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt, von daher entschuldige bitte meine unwissenheit.


Wie zur Hölle gibst du dann die Dependencies an?
Manifest Editor öffnen -> Dependencies öffnen -> required plugins -> add -> *org.eclipse.ui*


----------



## Giftstachel (20. Jun 2008)

öhm. 
ich binde die benötigten bibliotheken immer in die project properties und bei open run dialog. sag mir doch mal bitte wo ich den manifest editor finde, vielleicht kenne ich den nur unter einem anderen begriff.
an sonsten hab ich mit den plugins bisher an sich überhaupt nichts am hut gehabt. nutze erst seit ca 4-5 monaten eclipse zum programmieren.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2008)

> ich binde die benötigten bibliotheken immer in die project properties und bei open run dialog.


Wäre für ein PlugIn Projekt ganz falsch.


> sag mir doch mal bitte wo ich den manifest editor finde


Der geht auf wenn du auf die Manifest.mf eines PlugIn-Projekts klickst.

Hast du überhaupt ein PlugIn Projekt?  ???:L 
Wenn nicht, warum in aller Welt möchtest du org.eclipse.ui.part.ViewPart importieren?


----------



## foobar (20. Jun 2008)

Du mußt deine plugin.xml mit dem Manifesteditor öffnen siehe Kontextmenü. Dann haste einen grafischen Editor für die wichtigsten Parameter und kannst auch sehr bequem Extensions verwalten oder Bundles hinzufügen. Die Bundles die du im Rundialog hinzufügst sind ja nur temporär für diesen Aufruf.


----------



## Giftstachel (20. Jun 2008)

höhö.. ich komm mir grade vor wie columbus^^
entdecke grade rcp, swt, manifeste und plugins *ggg*

nein, ehrlich gesagt, hab ich noch garkeine ahnung davon.
bisher bin ich programiertechnisch bei swing-oberflächen, mysql-DB's, tables, and stuff angekommen.
bisher hat das auch vollkommen ausgereicht. nun möchte ich jedoch meine daten auch mal nicht nur in tables in zahlenform anzeigen, sondern einen oder mehrere schöne optische charts draus machen. und das geht, so wie ich das erkundet habe, am besten über jfreechart, welcher wiederum für sich den ViewPart als extension benötigt.
und da habe ich mit einem mal gewisse probleme, da ich bisher noch nie soetwas gemacht habe. 

hier ein beispielcode, den ich gefunden habe, und mit dem ich experimentiere.

```
import java.awt.Font;

import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite;
import org.eclipse.ui.part.ViewPart;
import org.jfree.chart.ChartFactory;
import org.jfree.chart.JFreeChart;
import org.jfree.chart.plot.PiePlot;
import org.jfree.data.general.DefaultPieDataset;
import org.jfree.data.general.PieDataset;
import org.jfree.experimental.chart.swt.ChartComposite;

public class View extends ViewPart {
	public static final String ID = "DiagramTest.view";

	private static PieDataset createDataset() {
		DefaultPieDataset dataset = new DefaultPieDataset();
		dataset.setValue("One", new Double(43.2));
		dataset.setValue("Two", new Double(10.0));
		dataset.setValue("Three", new Double(27.5));
		dataset.setValue("Four", new Double(17.5));
		dataset.setValue("Five", new Double(11.0));
		dataset.setValue("Six", new Double(19.4));
		return dataset;
	}

	/**
	 * Creates a chart.
	 * 
	 * @param dataset
	 *            the dataset.
	 * 
	 * @return A chart.
	 */
	private static JFreeChart createChart(PieDataset dataset) {

		JFreeChart chart = ChartFactory.createPieChart("Pie Chart Demo 1", // chart
				// title
				dataset, // data
				true, // include legend
				true, false);

		PiePlot plot = (PiePlot) chart.getPlot();
		plot.setSectionOutlinesVisible(false);
		plot.setLabelFont(new Font("SansSerif", Font.PLAIN, 12));
		plot.setNoDataMessage("No data available");
		plot.setCircular(false);
		plot.setLabelGap(0.02);
		return chart;

	}

	public void createPartControl(Composite parent) {
		JFreeChart chart = createChart(createDataset());
		final ChartComposite frame = new ChartComposite(parent, SWT.NONE,
				chart, true);
	}

	/**
	 * Passing the focus request to the viewer's control.
	 */
	public void setFocus() {
	}
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2008)

Ich werde nicht schlau aus dir.
Soll das eine PlugIn/RCP werden, oder nicht?
Für ein normales Stand-Alone Projekt sind solche imports nicht zu gebrauchen.
Bist du dir sicher, das du auch wirklich JFreeChart für Eclipse verwenden willst, anstatt des üblichen JFreeChart für Swing Projekts?


----------



## Giftstachel (20. Jun 2008)

das du nicht schlau aus mir wirst, ist kein wunder. du kennst dich aus, und ich versuche mit meinen worten was zu erklären, was ich selbst nicht weiß, wie ich es genau ausdrücken soll..
jaa, erst denken, dann posten.  ich weiß.

an sich soll das ganze ein stand alone werden.
was jetzt nicht heißt, das ich mich in die plugin geschichte nicht dringend einlesen sollte, aber vorerst reicht mir swing.

also muss ich nach JFreeChart für swing suchen. das hilft mir doch schon mal weiter.

danke


----------



## dzim (20. Jun 2008)

Häh? Es gibt ein JFreeChart für Eclipse oder besser gesagt für SWT?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - das ist ja eher was einbindungstechnisches, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2008)

JFreeChart ist normalerweise für Swing.
Die PlugIn Variante ist mir völlig neu, und wenn man nach dem Package Namen geht auch rein experimentell.


----------



## dzim (20. Jun 2008)

bliebe für mich als durchaus interessierten also nur das SWT_AWT gedöns übrig um es einzubinden, was?
Naja, noch brauch ich es nicht, von daher kanns mir egal sein, aber in Zukunft...
Na viel Spaß noch mit diesem Problem!
Ich werde mal weiter an meinem Minor CheckboxTreeviewer Issue sitzen (siehe Thread) also ein schönes WE euch allen!


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2008)

SWT_AWT ist out. Meine neue Entdeckung ist Albireo:
http://www.eclipse.org/albireo/


----------



## dzim (23. Jun 2008)

So.
War mal nen Wochenende offline - wie eklicg ;-)
Die Zielsetzung klingt ja schon mal ganz gut, aber noh ist mir das zu neu - V0.0.2 - da ich derzeit Swing nicht integrieren muss, stellt es glücklicherweise für micht kein Problem dar, zu warten!
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal einen Erfahrungsbericht mit diesem Framework geben?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jun 2008)

Wir sind gerade am testen. Bisher löst es unsere hartnäckigen Fokus und Deadlock Probleme, insofern bin ich glücklich.
Im Prinzip ist das nur eine Reihe von Workarounds für Bugs, gekapselt in einer Klasse SwingControl für embedded Swing, hübsch als Bundle verpackt.


----------



## dzim (23. Jun 2008)

Hm... Also wenn ihr so viel mit Swing arbeitet, wäre dann Netbeans RCP nicht die geschicktere Wahl? Oder baut ihr nur häufig so was wie das JFreeChart ein?

Naja, whatever.

Ich merk mir dieses albireo auf jeden Fall mal!


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jun 2008)

Nein, in meinem Fall wurde eine bestehende Anwendung auf Eclipse portiert. Einige Swing Teile waren zu groß um sie austauschen zu können. Das ist wohl auch der häufigste Fall warum man Embedded Swing benutzt.


----------

